# LT Rich's Snowrator



## NicholasMWhite

Not sure who else has seen this, but I had an email in my inbox from the z-spray guys this afternoon. Looks interesting......


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Looks pretty bad a$$ to me. Sure it is pretty pricey though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I guess that explains why they wanted nothing to do with Eric's plow setup. 

Couple things that I think the Z-Spray setup had over this:
1) liquid or granular OR both. 
2) Year round use. 

I am happy as can be with the Z-Spray setup, it works great and it has the 2 above mentioned features that the Snowrator doesn't.


----------



## extremepusher

Total agree with you Mark. Nice idea, but would of excepted more from L.T. Rich.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Mark Oomkes;2030212 said:


> I guess that explains why they wanted nothing to do with Eric's plow setup.
> 
> Couple things that I think the Z-Spray setup had over this:
> 1) liquid or granular OR both.
> 2) Year round use.
> 
> I am happy as can be with the Z-Spray setup, it works great and it has the 2 above mentioned features that the Snowrator doesn't.


Actually, if you watch the video again, you can see a spray wand and hose on the right side of the machine and a yellow tank in front of the operator's foot area, so I'm guessing it is set up to apply liquid ice melters, but yes I agree, for the price point at which they will be asking, probably a bit limited in use for the money. Unless you have shopping malls or muni sidewalks or something like that in which case, I think the speed would justify the cost.


----------



## extremepusher

Check this out.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158873&highlight=z-plow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

derekslawncare;2030252 said:


> Actually, if you watch the video again, you can see a spray wand and hose on the right side of the machine and a yellow tank in front of the operator's foot area, so I'm guessing it is set up to apply liquid ice melters, but yes I agree, for the price point at which they will be asking, probably a bit limited in use for the money. Unless you have shopping malls or muni sidewalks or something like that in which case, I think the speed would justify the cost.


Actually, if you reread #1 I said liquid, or granular or both.

Liquids do not work in every situation. I do not like being limited to only liquids.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

Mark Oomkes;2030267 said:


> Actually, if you reread #1 I said liquid, or granular or both.
> 
> Liquids do not work in every situation. I do not like being limited to only liquids.


1) Yep, I know liquids don't work everywhere/all the time-I use them. However, I mistook what you said about the z-spray doing all as though you didn't see that the snowrator didn't do liquids. Just was pointing out that it DID do liquids in case you missed it.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks sweet!


----------



## Schuley

They have a granular hopper option. It comes with a wand and tips out front for spraying while you drive. Cost is around $8300.


----------



## Snowrator

You all asked, so we have delivered!! We have now made the hopper to be attached at all times but can be easily removed in 60 seconds.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So you can only do granular OR liquid, not both?

Why not all stainless the ZSprays?

Cost?


----------



## Triple L

Snowrator;2047620 said:


> You all asked, so we have delivered!! We have now made the hopper to be attached at all times but can be easily removed in 60 seconds.


What is a unit like this worth? do you have video's of it spreading salt?

Thank you


----------



## Snowrator

You can do both now, and it is all stainless steel just powder coated orange. The plow is mild steel and we are looking at doing it stainless. We want to keep it as cost efficient as possible.

The price is $8,295 for the machine and $1,195 for the hopper attachment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowrator;2047630 said:


> *You can do both now*, and it is all stainless steel just powder coated orange. The plow is mild steel and we are looking at doing it stainless. We want to keep it as cost efficient as possible.
> 
> The price is $8,295 for the machine and $1,195 for the hopper attachment.


But you can't do both at the same time like the ZSpray with the Zplow, correct?


----------



## Snowrator

Yes you can do both at the same time. The hopper and spray are two separate systems. So yes you will be able to spray liquid de-ice and spread salt if you like.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snowrator;2047641 said:


> Yes you can do both at the same time. The hopper and spray are two separate systems. So yes you will be able to spray liquid de-ice and spread salt if you like.


Capacity???


----------



## Snowrator

120 pound hopper and 20 gallon spray system.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Remotely controlled? 

Does if come with its own drone? 

Unit looks bad Azz.


----------



## billyc

Just picked up our first Snowrator. Awesome piece. Just FYI it is all stainless. They actually painted the stainless. We opted for the hopper to spread salt and you can spread with the plow attached. we will also being picking up their mulch attachment for the spring. Great company to work with. We have several Z's.


----------



## jbell36

dude, that thing looks bad a$$. i'm sure that is something we will at least look into


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So I was able to see one in person today. 

2 problems I have with it:
1) The plow is too narrow, you have to make 2 passes to clear a 5' wide walk. 
2) The spreader is too high and will throw the salt right over the top of the plow, so now I will have to make 3 passes to do what I can do in 1 with my ZMax\ZPlow. 

A couple suggestions that would make this viable for me:
1) A Vplow option (wider than 48") that would allow this to go through heavier snow. 
2) Figure out a way to get the spinner lower so we could plow and apply granular all at the same time. 

PS Thanks to Weingartz for the steak dinner. Awesome as always.


----------



## extremepusher

I agree with you Mark on your comments. I think maybe if the control tower was made on a angle coming up from the extra bag bins, then spreader could be move down and back. 

Yes steak was awesome.


----------



## Superior L & L

Really interested in this machine. Going to check one out tomorrow. The rep was telling me they made the plow smaller than last year for some reason........ interested to hear some real world feed back


----------



## Superior L & L

Should have put a boss plow on it


----------

